# Black Friday Sales!



## nsmar4211 (Nov 20, 2015)

Aztec posted what theirs will be:

20% Off Our Top 10 Fragrance Oils
 10% Off All Other Fragrances
 5% Off Everything Else Except Cases of Candle and Tart Warmers
 Please read the Details – I don’t want anyone to be confused or misinformed:
  Orders will take extra processing time. If you need something quickly  please DO NOT order it during the sale. Processing time for orders  placed during our Black Friday Sale can take up to 7 business days.  Again, if you need something in a hurry DO NOT order during the sale.
  Orders will be processed at random that are placed during our sale. We  are doing this so it doesn’t overload our server at midnight.
 Sale is Friday, November 27th EST (Same time zone as New York) Only
 Online Only – Please select “customer pickup” if you plan to pick it up here in Knoxville, TN
 We will be unable to change, add on, take off, or combine to any order placed during the sale
 No coupons will be valid during this sale (Including the 5 for $5 Coupon)
  We will be closed at 5pm EST on Wed, Nov 25th – 8:00am Monday, Nov 30th  for the holiday. If you have any questions about the sale please ask  before then. Prices will all be discounted on the site and no coupon  will be needed.
 Top 10 Fragrances
 Creme Brulee
 Butt Naked
 Blueberry Cobbler
 Birthday Cake
 Monkey Farts
 Love Spell
 Baked Apple Pie
 Pumpkin Spice
 Abercrombie & Fitch Fierce Type
 Apple Jack & Peel




---Now I have to go look for other ones.........


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Nov 20, 2015)

Bramble Berry is doing a Cyber Monday deal on gift cards. Here's the verbiage from the e-mail I received about it:

Plan Now. Save Big!
Bramble Berry gift certificates go on sale for 24 hours on Cyber Monday (Monday, Nov. 30th). Just use coupon code: CERTSAVE and get 10% off the face value of each gift certificate you buy (spend $90 and get $100 in gift certificates). Coupon only applies to the first $500 worth of gift certificates. Limit one coupon per customer.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 20, 2015)

Bummer on BB. Some vendor will be getting a fairly substantial order for my Christmas presents. It won't be them with a underwhelming gift certificate sale.


----------



## luebella (Nov 20, 2015)

Ya what a crappy sale. I was really hoping for a big sale at bb


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wish everyone would say what they were doing early so I'd have time to fill my wishlists and carts! I've got my lists ready... 

Last year I heard BB's was the gift certificates...bleh. No thanks.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm curious to see if NG will do anything.  They don't run much in the way of sales.   WSP might though. Hopefully enough to make it worth ordering.


----------



## cgsample (Nov 21, 2015)

The high shipping is what usually kills the deal for me.  Would be nice to see a free shipping sale!

I went ahead and filled my cart on several sites.  If a sale hits, I can checkout quickly.


----------



## cgsample (Nov 25, 2015)

Are the FO companies not watching this board?  I'm about to spend my cash of other things!


----------



## dneruck (Nov 25, 2015)

Natures Garden has a 10% off sale. Check their FB page.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Fragrance Buddy has this sale which is pretty amazing! WSP was offering a sale on their overpriced colorants. The FB sale is also posted on Facebook. 


Greetings!



We hope you are staying warm and spending time with your friends/family.



This is the time of year to give thanks and as always we would like to give back to our customers.

We are offering our 25% off everything holiday sale. You can also use our free shipping over $75 offer with this deal. 


Thanks again for all your continued support. 

25% OFF ALL ITEMS USE PROMO CODE = BLACKFRIDAY
SALE BEGINS TODAY ON 11/26 and ENDS at 12:00am on 11/30/2015.



Please allow a few extra days for processing as this is usually our biggest sale of the year.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 26, 2015)

Maple Street Candle Supply is having a .99 cent sale on their fragrances. 
1 oz fragrances .99
4 oz fragrances $3.99
8 oz fragrances $6.99
16 oz fragrances $12.99

The sale started last night and runs til December 6th. Make sure to check the info on the fragrances you may want to order to make sure that they are soap safe as they've just started selling a variety of soap safe FOs. I've just started sampling their FOs and I'm pretty impressed. So far each of the three scents I've used have been spot on (Lilac, Fruit Loops and Love Spell).

http://www.maplestreetcandle.com/


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2015)

Come on Sweetcakes or AHRE... I have a basket full at each of you (for most of the year) and just need a little push to pull the trigger. As a FOHO and first time shopper at either, it's kinda in your best interest to get me hooked. Didn't y'all watch after-school-specials with an eye at future sales strategies?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok, forgot to put Tennessee Candle's in:

Huge Fragrance sale!! 

 HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 

 16oz Fragrance Sale 
http://www.tennesseecandlesoapsupplies.com/16oz-Bottles_c_15.html  
8oz Fragrance Sale 
http://www.tennesseecandlesoapsupplies.com/8oz-Bottles_c_17.html  
4oz Fragrance Sale 
http://www.tennesseecandlesoapsuppli...tles_c_13.html
  1oz Fragrance Sale 
http://www.tennesseecandlesoapsupplies.com/1oz-Bottles_c_14.html 
 
Thanks 
Brent & Kimberlie 
Tennessee Candle Soap Supplies


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's Peaks:

Take $20 off your purchase of $100 or more (BEFORE SHIPPING)

Take $20 off your purchase of $100 or more (before shipping). Not valid  on prior orders. May not be combined with other offers. Valid for online  orders only. For in stock items only, while supplies last. Enter the  promotion code in the box titled "Add a Promotional Code" at the bottom  of your cart at checkout, and then click the grey arrow button next to  the box to apply the discount. Offer expires Monday, November 30th, 2015  at midnight MST.

Promo Code: BLACKFRIDAY15

Offer Expires: Monday, November 30th, 2015.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 26, 2015)

Our veryown Forum:

  As the Announcement says, this forum is supported by the Supporting Memberships. It helps pay the server and tech costs to keep it running.

If you have thought of becoming a Supporting Member to help with the  cost of keeping the forum up and running, or just to get the extra PM  space, Larger Avatar or Larger Profile photo, now is the time to do so.

It is a 25% discount off the regular yearly cost of Supporting Membership.



If you are a current Supporting Member and wish to extend your  membership, just use the link and then send (admin) a private message

*pasted from another page*
__________________


----------



## Soap Techniques (Nov 26, 2015)

*AHRE:*

Start shopping early and save instantly for Black Friday, Small Business Saturday and Cyber Monday! You don't need to fight for a parking space or stand in line outside at 4 a.m. - you can shop right from the sofa in your pajamas while sipping coffee! 
Click. Save. Relax!

⇒ Choose Your Savings ⇐

Save $10 off your $110 order 
Coupon Code: *GRAVY10*

Save $20 off your $220 order 
Coupon Code: *PIE20*

Save $30 off your $330 order 
Coupon Code: *STUFFING30*

Save $50 off your $550 order 
Coupon Code: *TURKEY50*

_Offers are valid from now until 9:00 pm (Eastern) Monday, December 1, 2015._
RusticEscentuals.com


----------



## Lbrown123 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just ordered from Bulk Apothecary and NG. Bulk has a 15% code 15holiday or 20% over 250 code 20holiday.


----------



## luebella (Nov 26, 2015)

Which do u guys think is the best sale this year?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 27, 2015)

I bought from TN candle (main order), bulk apothecary (one FO I love and some misc herb/oils), and fragrance buddy...


----------



## dneruck (Nov 27, 2015)

Just Scent
http://www.justscent.com/black-friday-sale.html


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Where can I order PKO online? I only want like 1-2 lbs.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Where can I order PKO online? I only want like 1-2 lbs.



I've gotten it from BB and WSP.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

BB is out. Thanks for the tip about WSP. I want some cetyl alcohol too but BB has that and WSP doesn't. Sigh.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> BB is out. Thanks for the tip about WSP. I want some cetyl alcohol too but BB has that and WSP doesn't. Sigh.



Did you want the flakes? BB has them. 

I just checked and ordered some.  Thanks for reminding me I was almost out!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2015)

It says out of stock until Dec 12. But that's not that far away, really.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2015)

Soap Making Resource

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/thanksgiving-weekend-sale-2015.html








5 Pound No-line Acrylic Slab Soap Mold: 20% off 
Anise, Star Essential Oil: 21% off on top of its already 20% - 25% reduced price. 
Basil, Sweet Essential Oil: 28% off on top of its already 30% reduced price. 
Cardamom Essential Oil: 18% off on top of its already 20% reduced price. 
Carrot Seed Essential Oil: 23% off on top of its already 20% reduced price. 
Cedar Wood Essential Oil: 20% off on top of its already 20% reduced price. 
Cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil: 25% off on top of its already 20% - 40% reduced price. 
Eucalyptus Essential Oil: 10% off on top of its already 57% reduced price. 
Fir Needle Essential Oil: 12% off on top of its already 5% reduced price. 
Lemon Essential Oil (Premium): 10% off 
Litsea Cubeba Essential Oil: 23% off on top of its already 12% reduced price. 
Orange 5x Essential Oil: 32% off on top of its already 48% reduced price. 
Orange, Sweet Essential Oil: 28% off on top of its already 20% reduced price. 
Patchouli Essential Oil: 20% off on top of its already 31% - 39% reduced price. 
Bentonite Clay: 55% off 
Raspberry Seeds: 35% off on top of its already 50% reduced price. 
Activated Charcoal (Powder): 42% off 
Cocoa (Powder): 50% off 
Indigo (Powder): 55% off on top of its already 35% reduced price. 
Sandalwood, Red (Powder): 20% off 
Spirulina (Powder): 52% off 
Calendula (Petals): 37% off 
Almond Oil, Sweet (Cosmetic): 23% off 
Avocado Oil (Cosmetic): 27% off 
Rice Bran Oil: 21% off 
Shea Butter (Unrefined): 32% off on top of its already 10% reduced price. 
Easy Soap Recipe Kit: 20% off 
Tea Tree Oil Soap Recipe Kit: 20% off 
Goat's Milk Soap Recipe Kit: 20% off 
The Original Lotion Bar Recipe Kit: 20% off 
Wire Soap Loaf Cutter: 20% off on top of its already 15% reduced price.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 27, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Where can I order PKO online? I only want like 1-2 lbs.



I could spare 1-2lbs of PKO flakes if you need it quick.  Also need some lotion supplies like PS80 & IPM . . . just let me know if you want to do a combo order.


----------

